# Should I buy a used Riding mower or a New one?



## Robert59 (Jun 6, 2020)

Having a big problem making a decision.  I found a used one on my LSN site and the owner post says, 
Great running and cutting Cub Cadet LT1042 Riding mower. This mower is powered by a 19 horse power Kohler engine, automatic transmission with foot pedal controlled and Under 300 hrs. This Mower is turn key and is ready to start cutting grass for you. $525 or best 

https://img-lw.lsn.com/http/1000x750/www.lsn.com/storage/media/img/lsn/u29/336321.5829522.jpg

New riding mower is like 1500.00 at lowes.                                                        Thanks for the help.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2020)

i'd make sure everything is in working order before you purchase it. maybe ask them why they wanna sell it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i'd make sure everything is in working order before you purchase it. maybe ask them why they wanna sell it.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 6, 2020)

It's been my observation that mowers are only sold after being well used and starting to need a lot of worn parts replaced. (spindle bearings, deck mounts, etc.)  I would also want to be sure the hydra static drive is working as it should because that gets costly quickly.

Give this a quick look, then make your decision. 
https://us.search.yahoo.com/yhs/sea...m=0:src=hmp:lng=en:itype=e:uip=1634871390:up=


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Having a big problem making a decision.  I found a used one on my LSN site and the owner post says,
> Great running and cutting Cub Cadet LT1042 Riding mower. This mower is powered by a 19 horse power Kohler engine, automatic transmission with foot pedal controlled and Under 300 hrs. This Mower is turn key and is ready to start cutting grass for you. $525 or best
> 
> https://img-lw.lsn.com/http/1000x750/www.lsn.com/storage/media/img/lsn/u29/336321.5829522.jpg
> ...


My Cub Cadet LT1050 lasted me 10 years....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Having a big problem making a decision.  I found a used one on my LSN site and the owner post says,
> Great running and cutting Cub Cadet LT1042 Riding mower. This mower is powered by a 19 horse power Kohler engine, automatic transmission with foot pedal controlled and Under 300 hrs. This Mower is turn key and is ready to start cutting grass for you. $525 or best
> 
> https://img-lw.lsn.com/http/1000x750/www.lsn.com/storage/media/img/lsn/u29/336321.5829522.jpg
> ...


If you have the money, go for a new one. Aside from having a warranty, you'll know exactly what you're getting, and you'll be getting exactly what you want, and I'll bet in the long-run you'll be glad to have something new.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 7, 2020)

How big is your lawn and how often does it need cutting?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

new ones are horrible expensive. i never understood that. $1500 for a mower? i got a used car for less than that.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Having a big problem making a decision.  I found a used one on my LSN site and the owner post says,



$525 sounds like a good price...IF...the mower has been well maintained, and Not abused.   However, on your picture, one thing immediately jumps out....it seems to be missing the deck belt/spindle covers.  This could be an indication that the seller has left those off so it is easier and faster to change the deck belt.  Having to replace the belt frequently is a sign of spindle/pulley damage.  Then, if the mower already has 300 hours on it, that indicates it is probably 5+ years old...unless the owner is mowing a huge yard....and that could mean that the hydrostatic transmission may have issues in coming years.  A transmission can be $500, or more, and spindles can easily cost $75, or more.  Before I bought a used mower, I would want to lift the mower, and give the deck a good inspection.  

About 3 years ago, I bought a nearly new Husqvarna YTH24V48 from a neighbor, with only 10 hours on it.  His property was full of rocks, and he had destroyed the blades, and damaged a spindle.  I gave him $1000 for it, and found the parts on EBAY to restore it for about $100.  A new one from Lowe's is about $2000....so, with some labor, I saved 8 or 9 hundred, and it's still doing good at 200+ hours.  

Buying Anything used can be a gamble, and requires some careful research/inspection.  Here's a good web site where people talk about mower issues and repairs.....see what others are saying about their Cub Cadets.....

https://www.lawnmowerforum.com/forums/cub-cadet/


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 7, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> How big is your lawn and how often does it need cutting?


It's less then 1/2 acre and did cut it for four years with a self propelled lawn mower.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 7, 2020)

I found out it's been sold so now looking at a John Deere for 800.00 Ad is below,
Have a 145 John Deere hydro new blades new battery new barrens in deck good mower motor is 22hp v-twin with 48” deck .

https://img-lw.lsn.com/http/600x800/www.lsn.com/storage/media/img/lsn/u29/64044.5320853.jpg

https://img-lw.lsn.com/http/600x800/www.lsn.com/storage/media/img/lsn/u29/64044.3126702.jpg


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I found out it's been sold so now looking at a John Deere for 800.00 Ad is below,



Again, this JD shows the belt spindle covers missing....a sure sign that the owner has been in the belt area frequently.  I would ask him where the covers are, and why he is leaving them off.  Some people remove those covers so it is easier to clean the grass clippings off the deck, but there is a 50/50 chance of having belt issues.  Plus, those covers are a Safety guard...especially on wider decks.  If you were to step off such a mower while the belt is still rotating, it could do some serious damage to your foot.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Again, this JD shows the belt spindle covers missing....a sure sign that the owner has been in the belt area frequently.


I remove my guards because grass clippings fill up there..No one else is ever around my mower while in operation..Safety switch under the seat stops the blades..


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm having a problem contacting the seller. So I most likely will buy a new riding mower from Lowes to be on the safe side. I don't need problems.                               

                                                                                                    Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2020)

Yup, these guards do fill up with clippings....I usually spend a couple of minutes with my big leaf blower, after every mowing, to clean all the excess from the entire mower and deck.  Most mowers do have safety switches to stop the blades, but I would wonder how much a broken belt would flail around without these guards in place.  I've even seen a lot of tips, online, on how to bypass these safety switches, and I suspect there are quite few people who have done so.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I'm having a problem contacting the seller. So I most likely will buy a new riding mower from Lowes to be on the safe side. I don't need problems.
> 
> THAT is probably your best choice.  Unless you know the history of a used mower, you could easily wind up spending more on it, than a new one would cost.  Based upon my experience, I would give the Husqvarna from Lowes, a thumbs up.
> 
> Husqvarna, Snapper, Cub Cadet, etc., all make good mowers.  I would be a bit leery of JD...as they seem to charge an extra 10% for the green paint.


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 7, 2020)

I've been told by JD dealer that Lowes sells JD printed on a riding mower, Husqvarna, Snapper, Cub Cadet and etc is made MTD. The JD dealer told me their cheapest riding mower cost over 5000.00 dollars and it's a real John Deere. My other store that sells riding mowers is Tractor Supply's 

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/catalog/lawn-garden/outdoor-power-equipment-lawn-tools


----------



## Don M. (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I've been told by JD dealer that Lowes sells JD printed on a riding mower, Husqvarna, Snapper, Cub Cadet and etc is made MTD. The JD dealer told me their cheapest riding mower cost over 5000.00 dollars and it's a real John Deere. My other store that sells riding mowers is Tractor Supply's
> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/catalog/lawn-garden/outdoor-power-equipment-lawn-tools



JD dealers will say anything to sell their overpriced products.  When I was shopping for a tractor, years ago, I wound up with a nice Kubota with a loader and several implements for the same money that JD wanted for just the tractor.  Husqvarna is made by Husqvarna at plants in Georgia and South Carolina.
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/husqvarna-lawnmowers-87148.html

If you want a JD lawn tractor, you can get one at Home Depot, Lowes, or TSC for a lot less than a JD dealer will sell the Same model for.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 7, 2020)

Buy new.  That's it, for me.  Never have had a problem.  My riding mower is fifteen years old, and I mow my 3/4 acre site that has all kinds of elevation challenges.  I have never actually changed out anything on this mower. I have cleaned out this part or that. I mow, maybe, ten times a year, an hour, each time.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2020)

Robert don't you know any young kids that could use a summer job mowing for a small amt?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

My Cub Cadet had a design flaw!!
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)

I ow 4 acres...Here is my crew..
.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 8, 2020)

I prefer new. I've had good and bad used mowers and it's always a crap shoot. 
In 2011, I bought a new Troy bilt and it has served me well. Still runs fine and looks pretty good, but the non adjustable deck mounts are showing wear and now, it's scalping the yard. So, this year I've gotten a new Craftsmen mower from Lowes and it's pretty impressive. I like the cast iron front axle and the fact that the steer wheels turn 90 degrees. (allows wife to cut in a circle around our fruit trees ala zero turn style)


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 9, 2020)

I did own a L2800DT Kubota tractor in 2005. And it had a bush hog for my other house and property which I sold. 
Here is information about all kinds of riding mowers. Been told by Lowes the factory's that make what they sell have been shut down because of the virus.  

https://todaysmower.com/riding-mower-brands/


----------



## Robert59 (Jun 16, 2020)

Bought a new Cub Cadet today from a store near me. I would buy from Lowes but they are sold out of riding mowers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Great choice...Good luck, I had mine for 10 years..


----------

